# Ferguson 20 diesel piston liner seal



## Gerry Doheny (5 mo ago)

Hi, I am just getting ready to install the piston liner and I need to seal below the piston liner and was wondering what to use for this.


----------



## Gerry Doheny (5 mo ago)

Gerry Doheny said:


> Hi, I am just getting ready to install the piston liner and I need to seal below the piston liner and was wondering what to use for this.


Problem solved


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well that was quick! Welcome to the forum, by the way!


----------

